# Carrier A/c Protective Cover



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am just wondering how many people have a vinyl cover for their A/C to protect it from dirt and rain and whatever. I called the place where I bought the trailer from, and they do not carry covers for it, but they do for other?????? Whatever. Anyway, I asked a couple of places and they told me it was a good idea to keep the fins and the condenser clean, thereby keeping the A/C working more efficiently. So I ordered one. But I am wondering if it is more of a hassle then it is worth? Any thoughts on this? Thanks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> But I am wondering if it is more of a hassle then it is worth?


shaela21,

I was wondering the same thing. Read about the A/C on a couple of threads here and the trouble the bent fins cause. Curious to find out how you fare with your question.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes bent fins are a problem -- and the cover will help during hail storms.. the only reason i don't use one is becuase of the hassle of having to climb up there each time before and after you use it to put the cover on and take it off... mny theory is of course that I will eventually damage the roof which will be 100X worse then any benefit I get from keeping a few fins from getting dirty...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Just seems like too much trouble to me.
I bought a comb for straightening any fins that may be found bent during bi-annual inspections. The comb was around 3 bucks at harbor freight. I'm way too lazy for two trips up onto the roof every time we go out.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

How about for winter storage???

I would think that it would be beneficial for storing for a longer period of time.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I covered mine last year.
And will again next winter.
Its not that bad to put it on and take off.

Don


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to get one mostly to keep dirt and leaves and whatever else from the wind from blowing it, as well as wind blown snow from entering the casing. This is mostly for winter storage as when we are camping on a regular basis during the nice weather, it will remain off.


----------

